# hunting dogs



## buffalobill (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey I was looking if any one has seen a road dog with a hunting dog like a terrier or a whippet used to catch rabbit and other game and it off subject but anybody see a dog that got in a quarrel with a porkupine
( haha fucking prickly pigs)


----------



## buffalobill (Jul 19, 2014)

And how would you treat such inquiries???


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 21, 2014)

my dogs a mixed breed mutt and he's quite the good deer and critter and person tracker. Kinda wish he'd take a few more small animals but he's only killed a vole with my help. He mouses a lot in grass and fields. and for quills I'd say if it just happened, start plying them out with pliers. otherwise. . . maybe a vet.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 29, 2014)

My dog isn't quite a "hunting dog" but he sure can get close to catching a squerrill.(sp?) You should see him sneak up all cat like. It is awesome! My dog likes to chase any small game that I tell him too. I gotta keep my eye on him cuz he will just bolt and chase unless I tell him otherwise, then he will wait until I say it's ok. He's probably be a good bird dog. You know the kind that runs through the brush and kicks up pheasants and quail and such.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 29, 2014)

I hope my cur never tangles with a porcupine, he has been sprayed by a skunk twice now, that's a pain in the ass.


----------

